# System freezes a lot



## alanlarsen-dk (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, my system "freezes" a lot. Has anybody the same problem?

I'm using freeBSD 7.0 with KDE 3.5 as GUI on an old T20 Thinkpad.

Thanks!

Alan


----------



## danger@ (Jan 25, 2009)

try 7.1 please.


----------

